# Stanwell Colonial #64



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Got my #64 this week. The picture doesnt do it justice. Perfect condition and I bet it hasnt had 3 bowls smoked in it. It has a really nice grain to it and has to be the best smoking pipe I have to date......miles ahead of my GBDs and Savinellis.....and i REALLY like them pipes. For $20 im certainly happy. Its gonna be my dedicated burley pipe.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah, that's a fantastic shape. I really need another!


----------



## nickdanforth (Oct 1, 2010)

Beautiful pipe! And for $20? Sounds unbeatable. I'm sure you're gonna enjoy that one for quite a while!


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

Koby! What a beautiful looking pipe and for only $20.00; it looks like a great smoker.:thumb:


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I have two Stannie 64s, a Mat and a Golden Danish.
Great pipe! For 20 buck, you got a steal.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

I got a Stanwell Majestic 64 last week by mistake (I had ordered a Stanwell Colonial 45 billie), but I liked it so much when I saw it in my hand that I decided to keep it and told Mark over at smokingpipes.com to go ahead and send me the billie anyway. PAD is a serious ailment.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nice looking pipe, and yes you got a killer deal!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm not making any comment. I'm too jealous over the $20 part!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice pipe Koby!! Great find at an even greater price.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

Zeabed said:


> I got a Stanwell Majestic 64 last week by mistake (I had ordered a Stanwell Colonial 45 billie), but I liked it so much when I saw it in my hand that I decided to keep it and told Mark over at smokingpipes.com to go ahead and send me the billie anyway. PAD is a serious ailment.


..tell me about it!


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Granger said:


> ..tell me about it!


And now I can't stop smoking Sugar Barrel in those pipes!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

the best part of that $20 was that it was a "buy it now" price!!! I didnt think twice....just clicked the button.


----------



## nickdanforth (Oct 1, 2010)

slyder said:


> the best part of that $20 was that it was a "buy it now" price!!! I didnt think twice....just clicked the button.


I do believe that was a good call on your part!


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

Zeabed said:


> And now I can't stop smoking Sugar Barrel in those pipes!


That's it...I am writing John Middleton and demanding a 1 Jar a month Bonus for the number of people I have gotten hooked on Sugar Barrel!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Saweeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Great buy Koby and beautiful pipe. Haven't got my hands on a Stanwell yet been buying to many Petes lol.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Granger said:


> That's it...I am writing John Middleton and demanding a 1 Jar a month Bonus for the number of people I have gotten hooked on Sugar Barrel!


Let this reply serve as an official testimony that your eloquence on behalf of Sugar Barrel converted me to the same and led me to buy my first tub of this blend. There ya go and I hope they go for it.

Signed Ed, the one known as Zeabed.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

what the hell is Sugar Barrell? never heard of it.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

slyder said:


> what the hell is Sugar Barrell? never heard of it.


Middleton's Sugar Barrel. An inexpencive "drug-store" blend that I cant find anywhere local. Never heard of it until I got on this forum.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

$20........ What a great looking pipe for the money! AND it smokes well, *can't beat that*!


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

slyder said:


> what the hell is Sugar Barrell? never heard of it.


It is a John Middleton "Over The Counter" (OTC) blend. Unlike the name implies it isn't THAT sweet, but it is a fine blend of cube cut burley and virginia with a nice flavor.

It can be purchased for the best prices at 4noggins, mars, JRCigar, and Milan. (I buy it from 4noggins if I am buying $100, but I bought the 12 Barrel bunch from Milan last week to cellar it because of the steep discount).

If you read about it at tobacco reviews (John Middleton, Inc - Sugar Barrel pipe tobacco reviews) you will find it is a blend that most try and find themselves surprised. My review tells the same...I discovered this by accident and now I am smoking 2-3 bowls of it a day.


----------

